# Umstellung von Fritz Box auf Speedport



## AlexFCB87 (8. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
wir haben nun einen Speedport von unserem neuen Anbieter bekommen...
Die alte Fritz Box soll weg.
Ich kenn mich da überhaupt nicht aus und bevor ich mich da jetzt rantraue hätte ich noch eine Frage.

Unsere alte Fritz Box 7050 hat zwei Lan Kabel drinn...ok da weiß ich noch wo ich die in den neuen Speedport W722V stecke.
Hab mal beschriftet wo die restlichen Kabel hinlaufen, Kabel eins an der alten Fritz Box geht zum DSL Splitter, das kommt also beim neuen Speedport (letztes Bild) in den weißen Anschluss. Kabel drei hab ich von der Fritz Box nicht ganz nachverfolgen können, denke mal es geht zum Telefon, also beim Speedport in den grünen Anschluss.

Meine Frage:
Bei der Fritz Box geht Kabel Nummer 2 in den Kasten den ich mit 2 beschriftet habe (ist das der NTBA??). Beim Speedport gibt es aber ja nur noch zwei Lan Anschlüsse, also wo kommt das Kabel jetzt rein?? Ich kapiers gerade nicht...
Wäre toll wenn sich da jemand auskennt.

Dazu muss ich noch sagen, eine Telefonanlage haben wir auch noch, auf Bild zwei unter der Fritz Box zu sehen... (2 ISDN Telefone und ein Fax; die Anrufliste kann man unter fritz.box nachverfolgen und das wäre topp wenn das so bleibt).

LG


----------



## riedochs (8. Dezember 2009)

Behalte die FritzBox. Die Speedports sind meistens auch nix anderes, nur mit schlechterer Firmware.


----------



## utacat (8. Dezember 2009)

Diese Links sollten deine Frage beantworten:

http://www.rixxo.de/images/w722v_anschluesse_gross.jpg
Handbuch/Bedienungsanleitung Speedport W722V

MfG utacat

P.S.: für Lan gibts 4 Anschlüsse


----------



## Edguy (8. Dezember 2009)

AlexFCB87 schrieb:


> Meine Frage:
> Bei der Fritz Box geht Kabel Nummer 2 in den Kasten den ich mit 2 beschriftet habe



Jo NTBA


----------



## AlexFCB87 (8. Dezember 2009)

Thx, also muss ich dann irgendwie das grüne in DSL Splitter und und die NTBA Box bekommen...dann brauch ich doch einen Adapter oder? 
@riedochs Aber der Speedport sollte doch besser sein als die 6 Jahre alte Fritzbox...???


----------



## K3n$! (8. Dezember 2009)

Was für eine Leitung bekommst du denn ?

Bei VDSL brauchst du den Speedport, bei ADSL bzw. ADSL2+ würde die Fritz!Box reichen.

Bin allerdings mit dem W722v, den ich selbst besitze, recht zu frieden.


----------



## midnight (8. Dezember 2009)

Was, 6 Jahre? So alt ist das Ding schon, müsste ja eine der ersten gewesen sein. Also wenn die Box bei dir keine Probleme macht dann behalt sie doch - never touch a running system (=

so far


----------



## utacat (8. Dezember 2009)

Lies mal in dem verlinkten Handbuch ab Seite 16 (ISDN, Fax e.t.c.).

Gruß utacat

P.S. Noch ein Link:
http://www.tocker.de/dsl/dsl.html


----------



## AlexFCB87 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ja wir wohnen in einem Kuhkaff..., die Leitung ist ziemlich lahm. 
Dachte vielleicht wird sie ja mit dem Speedport "etwas" schneller, weil die Fritzbox schon etwas alt ist, oder geht da auch nicht mehr ?? 
Thx utacat, das Handbuch les ich dann noch... Hab jetzt sogar das orginal wiedergefunden... nachdem es anscheinend mein Bruder schon aus der Packung rausgenommen hatte.


----------



## utacat (9. Dezember 2009)

Hier ein Testbericht, scheint gut zu sein.
T-Com Speedport W722V - Erfahrungsbericht - Highspeed ins Internet

Gruß utacat


----------



## AlexFCB87 (14. Dezember 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Behalte die FritzBox. Die Speedports sind meistens auch nix anderes, nur mit schlechterer Firmware.



Hatte gestern den Speedport installiert und als erstes mal bei speedtest.net geschaut ob die lahme Verbindung etwas schneller wird...hat sich aber nix getan sogar bisschen langsamer...  Die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten waren bei der FritzBox eigentlich auch besser.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn...jetzt hängt die Fritz Box wieder und ich hätte doch auf dich hören sollen.


----------



## Decrypter (14. Dezember 2009)

Wie sollte sich die Bandbreite auch ändern, wenn diese Fixed geschaltet wird ?
Solange sich da nichts ändert, ist du 7050 noch ausreichend. Das ändert sich aber schlagartig, wenn auch die Telekom RAM schaltet. Denn das Modem der 7050 ist abgrundtief schlecht und kann bei RAM Schaltungen mit dem Speedport W722V nicht ansatzweise mithalten. Noch krasser ist der unterschied zwischen 7050 und einem W700V (OEM Siemens). Letzteres gehört mit zu den besten Modems überhaupt dür ADSL/ADSL2+ ist ist auf gleicher Höhe mit den hochgelobten Speedtouch Modems.


----------



## AlexFCB87 (14. Dezember 2009)

Ja ich kenn mich da nicht so aus, aber jetzt weiß ichs, thx.


----------

